# Need advice on business name



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

'Dark Horse' is a very popular phrase in names of businesses. 

Unless it specifically means something to you, what is the purpose for using this particular phrasing?


----------



## Draqqi (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks Speed Racer, and good point. There are no horse businesses with that name in my area, but a few auto and restaurant. After looking up the historical use of the phrase, I thought it would complement my services well. Others don't know the value of a dark horse until he's proven himself. Another contender for the name is:

Horse Sense Equine Care

Thanks!


----------



## JumpersRule (Apr 29, 2008)

I agree. Dark horse seems too popular.

If you try and stick with a name that seems personal to you, it makes your business stand out more and more unique.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

And, make the name easy to say. Horse sense equine care is a bit long and hard to say.


----------

